# Ligrc hunt test



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey George can you post a few photos of the grounds?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Hey George can you post a few photos of the grounds?



Will try. Grounds are 53 miles from me, will try to get pics.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Reminder: Entries close May 6. We are expecting to finish Master in one day.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Otis Pike Preserve:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Another view:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks George.
Those lily pads look challenging for sure. And the grass too. Is it also a stick pond? We have lily pads on some of our ponds. They are very hard for the dogs to find birds in. We train with black bumpers in that water.
The fields are interesting with the occasional trees. Do they mow in the summer?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The lily pads can be a challenge and in that particular pond (Sandspit I believe) they can cover the whole pond. The field gets an occasional mowing, clearing of brush, and may get a controlled burn from time to time. The lily pads can be especially tough for young dogs, they surround their feet and scare them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Is the lily pad pond wading or swimming water?

here’s our lily pad pond. Look similar to yours. Ours is a mucky bog though. The dogs usually come out black.

P.S. the photo in my signature is the field attached to this pond. Taken a couple months apart.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Condition of that pond---it depends. It could be swimming water if there has been a lot of rain. However it can turn into mud or even sun baked mud for a good portion. We have some ponds go completely dry. Why? My guess is that water usage gets bigger than recharge. Golf courses and increased housing use groundwater.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Whichever storm drain government agency would probably know the cause. For our pond the level changes due to so many factors. Less snow, means less snow melt. Less rain, same thing. New houses means water pulled from aquifer for home wells, but more surface water from septic systems. More paved roads means more surface water. Drainage ditches channelize water. So many factors. In many places in my area, if you dig a hole, it will fill with water. We have that much subsurface water. But in that same neighborhood, you might have to drill 600’ deep for a home well. Water is definitely complex. I think about it every spring when we begin outdoor construction projects.


----------

